# How to apply wall texture?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

amdspitfire said:


> .....I was planning on going with a knockdown texture but now think orange peel would look better. I am doing the ceiling and walls. What texture is modern and most popular in new constructions?


That depends on the region of the country you are in. 

I would not know for certain, but would guess to say this: Florida region: Knockdown. Mid. and West: Orange peel.
Really, I am in new england, and tradition reigns here = smooth.



amdspitfire said:


> Finnaly I diluted the mud, poured in the hopper and shot away, varrying between 25-30 psi. What came out was nothing like orange peel or knockdown (after knocking down). What should I be doing?


First off, knockdown and orange peel are completely different in their mixtures, application, and methods of completion.

For Orange Peel, you need two things:

1.) Proper nozzle size (Very small spray)
2.) Very diluted compound mix. Almost watery.
Do test sprays onto scrap or junk surfaces. When you get the mix right, make sure that if you allow it to sit for over 1/2 hour, stir it up (mix it) before using again.

FWIW: We always lightly sand the texture after it dries. A light, even sanding removes any globs or specs, and "tones-out" the surface.


----------



## amdspitfire (Feb 5, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> That depends on the region of the country you are in.
> 
> I would not know for certain, but would guess to say this: Florida region: Knockdown. Mid. and West: Orange peel.
> Really, I am in new england, and tradition reigns here = smooth.
> ...


Would orange peel be ok on the ceiling? Will orange peel cover a wall with slight pre-existing knockdown?

I think I was using the middle size nozzle when I tried it out yesterday. The compound mix was pretty much like pancake batter and the output seemed too much. 25psi about right for orange peel?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

amdspitfire said:


> Would orange peel be ok on the ceiling?


Yes.



amdspitfire said:


> Will orange peel cover a wall with slight pre-existing knockdown?


No, it will not. You must get the surface as smooth as if you were planning on the walls not receiving any texture.



amdspitfire said:


> I think I was using the middle size nozzle when I tried it out yesterday. The compound mix was pretty much like pancake batter and the output seemed too much. 25psi about right for orange peel?


Your air pressure should be fine. The key factor is the mixture consistency, and the nozzle size.


----------



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

AWBC is correct. I live in the Pacific Northwest. Orange peel texture is the trend now and has been for several years.

I have done both types of texture. As a good, but still amateur drywaller, I highly recommend using orange peel. It is far easier.

When I did knock-down texture, I sprayed the texture on and used a 30" knife to make the knock-down effect. The secret is to get the texture to the perfect consistency and wait until it is dry, but not too dry, enough to knock-down without it moving with the knife. Also, you don't want lumps in the texture. Otherwise, you will get what I call "skid marks" as a result. These are small furrows caused by dragging the lump.

In my opinion, both types of texture look good. They will cover many blemishes, but don't expect them to make a bad taping job look perfect.

Good luck!


----------



## amdspitfire (Feb 5, 2008)

Shooting orange peel like a pro now 

The biggest problem I am experiencing is clumping when mixing the compound. I add water very slowly and try to get it mixed well before diluting it more. What other advice do you guys have for avoiding clumps and mixing this stuff better?


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Try putting the water in first,then add compound.Works for me...............:thumbsup:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

We also, always add the water first when mixing...


----------



## amdspitfire (Feb 5, 2008)

mark942 said:


> Try putting the water in first,then add compound.Works for me...............:thumbsup:





AtlanticWBConst. said:


> We also, always add the water first when mixing...


Will give it a try, thanks guys!


----------



## amdspitfire (Feb 5, 2008)

Worked a lot better starting with the water first. Thank you very much for the great information.


----------

